# New Bike... Fathom vs X-Calibre



## aussiet (May 5, 2017)

Hi Guys,


I am about to get back in to mountain biking and looking at purchasing a decent hardtail on a budget. 


The bikes I am deciding between are:

*2017 Giant Fathom 2 27.5''*
*2017 Trek X-Calibre 7*


The X-Cal is only 50$ dearer at $1000AUD, which doesn't bother me too much. 


While I will mainly be mountain biking on trails, I will be using it for a bit of transport between home and mates' houses, a maximum of 10kms at a time. I am 6 foot 3 so would be getting the larger versions of either. I also understand the wheel size difference is important. 


I'm a bit torn as I have only started researching them in the past week or so and it has been a long time since I was last riding. Any help deciding would be greatly appreciated, I plan on buying in a couple of days.


Thanks!


----------



## jmazz (May 2, 2017)

I got the fathom 1 29er, love it. My friend got a different bike. When he rode mine, he said he was going to sell his and buy the the bike that I bought 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiet (May 5, 2017)

Nice, did you do your research before you bought it and land on that one, or was it not preconceived?

And how have you found the 29'' wheels?


----------



## jmazz (May 2, 2017)

Actually I didn't. My friend bought the talon for 750. He took me to the same store. I kept asking him different questions and settled on the fathom. Bought it from a different store for 300 less.....

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jmazz (May 2, 2017)

Love the 29 wheels. But swap the handlebar stem for shorter one. I use 80mm

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiet (May 5, 2017)

Yeah ok, thanks for the heads up. was there much difference between 1 and 2?


----------



## jmazz (May 2, 2017)

The 1 has single cog up front and the 2 has double cog. I believe there was a 250 us difference in price. Fathom 1 29er listed for 1250, 1300 in NYC. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Skip the 27.5 Fathom hardtail. The 1 has a better fork. The Fathom appears to have a short reach so you should check out the fit and test ride a larger size than on other bikes. 
Don't let a salesguy talk you into the wrong size just because it's in stock.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd be cautious about accepting bike fit advice here - stick to the LBS as eb1888 suggests. At your height (depending on other factors), you might be a L frame with a longer stem, or an XL frame with a shorter stem - impossible for me or anyone else to know in this thread.

27.5 vs 29er is a matter of preference, with benefits to both. I would suggest that with a lot of asphalt/road use you may appreciate the 29er.

I wouldn't worry about single or double chainrings up front at this point. A 2X bike can be easily converted to 1X if you chose, down the road.


----------



## sethd513 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm 6' 2" 180 lbs 33" inseam in jeans. Selling this bike. With the wide bars and a 90mm stem you'd be stoked. Granted you are in another country but I'm sure that would be a good size and fit for you. The 29er is nice.

https://m.pinkbike.com/buysell/2174728/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiet (May 5, 2017)

So skip the Fathom altogether, or is the Fathom 1 an option? Also was looking at the 29ers in the Fathom. 

Yeah I will head down and try both to get a bit more of a feel for it.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Fathom 1 is a good bike in 29. In the US I expect to negotiate with a manager for 20-25% off list plus tax for a cash sale. Skip talking price with a regular sales guy. He's trained to tell you no discount is possible. You may need to talk to several managers at different shops to find one who'll work with you to get a deal done. You should check the sizing for the XL.

In the US we're suggesting this bike as a good starter. 27.5+ tires are wider on wider rims. Closer to 29 in diameter. They give you more traction from a larger footprint and are less likely to abruptly washout and cause a fall. 
Framed Marquette Alloy SRAM X5 1x9, 27.5+ Boost Bike w/ Alloy and Recon Silver Fork 2017

Good for learning and can handle more difficult terrain once you're experienced. 29+ is also good. Just not in your budget.


----------



## aussiet (May 5, 2017)

Yeah I just went in to my local Giant and they upsold me to the Fathom 1 29er, they said the difference in components is well worth it (400$AUD), and it was a quality bike, especially with the single 11gear thing. So that pretty much pushed me out of the X-Cal despite being pretty keen on that one. 

Plus the whole store is having 20% off, but so was Trek. So yeah, I've heard bad things about Trek's components, but good things about it's frame, and so far all round good things about the Fathom 1 29. So I will probably order that one in. 

I think they only have L, but I'm borderline L/XL in height, but they suggested that I'd be fine with the L because they're 29 wheels which make it a bit bigger. Thoughts?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Not true. Your fit involves the space between the seat and the bars, mainly. With the Reach measurement being important. Your actual inseam(not pants) helps determine whether the rest of your upper torso is longer or shorter. If you have long legs relative to your height and don't have unusually long arms you can go down in size because you have a shorter torso. Shorter legs means a longer torso and a bike with more reach. The L Fathom has 441mm reach. The XL has 457mm.

You guys are at the end of season kinda so the discounts are helpful. Some dealers may be giving more. End of season in the US means 30-35% off. You can make an offer to a manager, and shop multiple stores.
In Trek I'd look at the Stache 5 as the best long-term option. 29+ with 29 or 27.5+ frame capacity. Boost 148 rear hub and Boost 110x15 front fork. But, as I mentioned, above your current budget. Worth it? Yes, imo. You'd be a 21.5.

Here's a vid on the bike-


----------



## aussiet (May 5, 2017)

Yeah ok, took your advice on getting the right size. I just did half an hour of shopping around for the Fathom 1 29 and found a store that has L and XL in stock and ready to go tomorrow morning at 25% off. I might try to get some pedals included or a pump or something if I'm chatting to someone of importance. So I will give them both a feel tomorrow and decide then. 

With size, what am I looking for tomorrow? I don't expect you to list it out but if you could either link me to a good article or give me one or two points to focus on that would be awesome. 

That trek looks awesome, but a bit above my budget (stache is 2400, budget is 1100, fathom is 1300).


----------



## AUS (Jun 20, 2016)

Keep looking if you have time. e.g. this Cube is decent for your budget

Cube Attention SL 2x [Grey/Flash Yellow] (2017) | 99 Bikes

Cube Attention SL 2x [Black/Flash Orange] (2017) | 99 Bikes


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Right on the budget.
Ride the bike on the roughest terrain you can find. 
Even off the pavement into ditches and down hills or off curbs. 
Move around on the seat forward and back and get off the seat to be able to lean the bike side to side over bumps.
Be aware that you can shorten the cockpit on the XL with a shorter stem. The shop has them used in a box in the back in service. They can swap one out for a test ride in a couple minutes. Don't hesitate to ask if necessary. A shorter stem can help with steering control on downhill terrain.
You can also move the seat on its rails. So there is some adjustability. Wider bars also could affect fit. 
On a road bike or when you're riding on the road seat height helps with pedaling efficiency. For trails a saddle 1" or so lower helps with your need to move around on and off the saddle to deal with bumps. Dropper posts are a future option.

So don't let them put the saddle up to high for your test ride.

I'd negotiate for a 20% discount on anything the shop gets for you in the future.
Look for pedals like these with stubby pins that work with regular running shoes you may already own.
Wellgo MG-22 Magnesium BMX Mountain Bike Bicycle Pedals | eBay


----------



## AUS (Jun 20, 2016)

For trails with more downhill stuff look at geometry more like this e.g.

https://www.bikeexchange.com.au/a/h...mountain-1-trail-27-5-mountain-bike/102920365

Vitus Bikes Sentier VRS Hardtail Bike - SLX 1x11 2017 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

OP,, Your 6'3"...

You'll look like a circus clown on a kiddy tricycle If you get a 27.5 wheeled bike 

The thing Is modern 29er geo found on most new bikes have stood the test of time.
The 29er's are dialed and handle really well.

Get a 29er.

Unless your trails are like mine, Blown out, loose, sandy, brown Ice, chuddery, rooty. just plain unpredictable, If so then look at a 27.5 PLUS tire'd bike.

27.5+ tires are as tall as old style 29ers...
Once tubeless,, and that's an absolute must do, You can run mid teen psi's making that taller sidewall maintenance free suspension.
Plus allowed me to ride a Hard Tail again.
Done with full suspension bikes,

Wide is a good ride,
Mine


----------



## AUS (Jun 20, 2016)

Also the Giant you're looking at is fine for your budget, only wanted to throw in some other options for you to consider that are not big brands but just as good or better depending on your style of riding.


----------

